# Allen Vizzutti at Newark Brass Festival



## Newark Brass Festival

Catch ALLEN VIZZUTTI playing live at Newark Brass Festival - his only UK date - on February 4 2011. VIZZUTTI will be joined by his wife concert pianist LAURA, WELLS CATHEDRAL SCHOOL BRASS ENSEMBLE and the ALL STAR JAZZERS for CLASSICS MEET JAZZ. It promises to be a night to remember. Tickets £15, £13 conc can be purchased online at www.newarkbrassfestival.co.uk


----------

